# Unable to build gnome2 from ports



## thavinci (Feb 19, 2009)

When trying to build gnome2 from ports it stops at the following after "make install" 

*Making all in zh_CN
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24                                                        .3/help/zh_CN'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24.                                                        3/help/zh_CN'
Making all in zh_TW
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24                                                        .3/help/zh_TW'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24.                                                        3/help/zh_TW'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24                                                        .3/help'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24.                                                        3/help'
if ! test -d bg/; then mkdir bg/; fi
if [ -f "C/gucharmap.xml" ]; then d="../"; else d="/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharma                                                        p/work/gucharmap-2.24.3/help/"; fi; \
        (cd bg/ && \
          `which xml2po` -e -p \
            "${d}bg/bg.po" \
            "${d}C/gucharmap.xml" > gucharmap.xml.tmp && \
            cp gucharmap.xml.tmp gucharmap.xml && rm -f gucharmap.xml.tmp)
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/libxml2mod.so: Undefined sym                                                        bol "xmlNewEntity"
gmake[2]: *** [bg/gucharmap.xml] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24.                                                        3/help'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-2.24.                                                        3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
[root@gw2 /usr/ports/x11/gnome2]#
*

Ive tried this on serveral differant machines with same result.
FYI, ports has been updated too latest.
And i have been checking on weekly bases if problem has been solved however nothing yet...


Any input?


----------



## lyuts (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go to FreeBSD's ftp, get a packages (tbz) for gucharmap and install it with pkg_add. Then i would try to install gnome 2 from ports again.


----------



## thavinci (Feb 20, 2009)

Tried that, but it complains the version is too old and then tries to build it from ports again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2009)

Are py25-libxml2 and libxml2 up2date?


----------



## thavinci (Feb 26, 2009)

*:>*

Looks like it's working...

Thank You!!!!


----------



## thavinci (Feb 27, 2009)

Well not that fast.... :/

Now new problem...

*In file included from vorbisdec.c:47:
../../gst-libs/gst/audio/multichannel.h:24:39: error: gst/audio/audio-enumtypes.h: No such file or directory
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_dec_src_query':
vorbisdec.c:339: warning: format '%lld' expects type 'long long int', but argument 9 has type 'gint64'
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_handle_identification_packet':
vorbisdec.c:657: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_handle_header_packet':
vorbisdec.c:820: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_dec_push_forward':
vorbisdec.c:868: warning: format '%lld' expects type 'long long int', but argument 8 has type 'gint64'
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_handle_data_packet':
vorbisdec.c:1075: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c:1081: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c:1087: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c:1094: warning: null format string
vorbisdec.c: In function 'vorbis_dec_decode_buffer':
vorbisdec.c:1176: warning: null format string
gmake: *** [libgstvorbis_la-vorbisdec.lo] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-vorbis.
*

Man what a mission, been trying for weeks.


----------



## thavinci (Feb 27, 2009)

Solved with pkg_add -r gstreamer-plugins-vorbis in this case....


----------

